# Fav Disney Villain



## Ninja Chuchan (Mar 29, 2007)

Who would you say is your fav Disney villain? For me it has to be the hot headed Hades! I think hes great.


----------



## Nice Gai (Mar 29, 2007)

Jafar by a long shot.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 29, 2007)

The motherfukers who imprisoned Dumbo's mother.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 29, 2007)

Scar was an asshole.


----------



## Birkin (Mar 29, 2007)

Jafar wins.


----------



## Kazuko (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah Jaffar ftw if he counts as a villain.


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Mar 29, 2007)

Jafar is ok i guess and Oogie Boogie if you count the Nightmare before Xmas as Disney


----------



## Danse (Mar 29, 2007)

Hades was a funny villan
but i liked Captain Hook


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 29, 2007)

I'd say *Jafar.*


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 29, 2007)

Either Maleficent, Jafar, or Chernabog. I can't chose between the three


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Damn. Hades was an excellent villain.


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 29, 2007)

Jafar ftw.

"You're speechless, I see. A fine quality in a wife."

Lol, i could listen to him banter for hours.


----------



## Nico (Mar 29, 2007)

_ Judge Claude Frollo_

The Hunchback of Notre Dame


----------



## Kumiko-chan (Mar 29, 2007)

I will have to say Hades from Hercules as well.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 29, 2007)

yea, I go with Jafar...he's one of the most powerful villains I've seen so far


----------



## Gray Wolf (Mar 29, 2007)

Jafar and Scar where my favorite Disney villains.


----------



## korican04 (Mar 29, 2007)

Gaston, he had a pimp song.


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Mar 30, 2007)

Hades is a humrous villain, thats why i like him.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 30, 2007)

That son of a bitch from The Lion King that killed Simba's dad....


----------



## X (Mar 30, 2007)

I'll have to say the villain from The Incredibles. "The biggest fan"


----------



## Lemonade (Mar 30, 2007)

Hades it is...


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 30, 2007)

Ursala (or however you spell it) <3333

I loved The Little Mermaid


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 30, 2007)

Jafar.

Hades was feckin cool.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 30, 2007)

Ninja Chuchan said:


> Who would you say is your fav Disney villain? For me it has to be the hot headed Hades! I think hes great.



My favorite is Maleficent. She's a terrific villain, fairly and powerful! She has the best look, the best voice, the best laugh, the best climax, everything! 


Second: Either Hades & Jafar. Hades is funny, powerful, evil and flaming hair. Jafar is incredible at decieving people and wielding magic. 


Third: Judge Doom from Who Framed Roger Rabbit. He's an archetype bad guy who's a threat to humans and toons. He can kill toons.


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Mar 30, 2007)

Ha i never thought of ya third choice


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 30, 2007)

Hades, Captain Hook, and Scar.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 30, 2007)

So many good choices.  So hard to choose.  I'll go with Jafar!


----------



## Lonely Soul (Mar 31, 2007)

Scar was probably my favorite.


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 31, 2007)

Frolo from the Hunchback. He was definetly the most complex and well developed villain they had. He wasn't all "bwahaha I'm evil!". He really thought what he was doing was the right thing and being a devout Christian religious leader on top of that. Very sophisticated for a "Kids movie".


----------



## Dave (Mar 31, 2007)

malecifent
jafar
hades


----------



## 2HsChilE (Mar 31, 2007)

Captain Hook FTW!


----------



## Sylar (Mar 31, 2007)

James Woods as Hades.  So. Much. Win.


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Mar 31, 2007)

James Woods is brill at Hades^^. Um remember Prince John from Robin Hood? Ha he whined like a baby.


----------



## yuhun (Mar 31, 2007)

Captain Hook! Always XD!

Dunno id any of you guys seen this but heres the top *30 Disney villains*--

Just So You Kn0w


----------



## Sylar (Mar 31, 2007)

Gahh!  I forgot Barbossa and Yzma!!!

I'm ashamed.


----------



## narutohokage2007 (Mar 31, 2007)

emm? them 2 nerds in American Dragon New eps!


----------



## Nexas (Mar 31, 2007)

Jafar was awesome. Pete was my favorite comic relief villian.


----------



## Pein (Mar 31, 2007)

scar beause that was a character i hated with passion


----------



## Sky is Over (Mar 31, 2007)

mufasah and the bishop from the hunchback of norte dame.


----------



## Auraya (Mar 31, 2007)

Scar or Jafar .


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Apr 1, 2007)

Well a few of you have chosen Jafar and Scar.


----------



## Lee's Suiken (Apr 2, 2007)

Yzma from Emperors New Groove. She was one hell of a funny villain.


----------



## Kyuubi6 (Apr 2, 2007)

Yzma from Emperors New Groove for me. "Pull the lever, Kronk!"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2007)

Jafar in evil genie mode.


----------



## Lainchan (Apr 2, 2007)

Yzma for me too. Her character design is amazing and she and Kronk are hilarious. Plus she gets a 100 points for evil kitty of doom form XD


----------



## Bolliewolliepoepapas (Apr 2, 2007)

Professor Ratigan, Hopper from a bug's life and Frolo


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Apr 2, 2007)

lain in the wired said:


> Yzma for me too. Her character design is amazing and she and Kronk are hilarious. Plus she gets a 100 points for evil kitty of doom form XD



Yup i admit those two were funny ^^


----------



## YouthNinja (Apr 5, 2007)

It's a tie between Scar an Jafar.


----------



## sel (Apr 5, 2007)

Gotta be Jafar all the way


----------



## Keme (Apr 6, 2007)

My favorite Disney villain is Maleficent from Sleeping Beauty.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 6, 2007)

Hades easily


----------



## Darth Judicar (Apr 6, 2007)

Hades from Hercules. I watched it just to see the guy, as he looked pretty funny from the ads and he's fun to fight in Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## RodMack (Apr 8, 2007)

I'd say it's between Jafar and Scar.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 9, 2007)

Scar, he killed his brother for the throne.  Now thats coldblooded.


----------



## Junas (Apr 9, 2007)

I'd say Captain Hook and Maleficent... Hook is just plain funny when it comes to the alligator being near... Maleficent is one awesome villain to watch with her laugh and magic... She freaking turns in a huge dragon! Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Amelie (Apr 10, 2007)

Hades! or Scar.


----------



## Iria (Apr 10, 2007)

ursula the sea witch...love her


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 12, 2007)

If from a Disney movie, Scar. If from a Disney series, Xanatos from Gargoyles.


----------



## AnimeMistress (Apr 13, 2007)

*reply...*

My Fav Disney villain(s) are:

 Maleficent & Jafar


----------



## Furious George (Apr 13, 2007)

I would have to say Scar. So devious... so cool.


----------



## Mojim (Apr 13, 2007)

Jafar ^___^


----------



## Gunners (Apr 13, 2007)

I think probably Hades with Jafar comming in second then Scar takes 3rd place.


----------



## Orga777 (Apr 13, 2007)

There are so many to name... I will just give my top 5.

5. Scar- He is so devious and trechorous. Gotta love it.
4. Captain Hook- Who doesn't like Captain Hook?
3. Barbossa- He is a pirate that kicks all sorts of ass!
2. Jafar- Only one other villain is meaner than he is and that is:
1. Maleficent- Probably THE most evil villain in the Disney vaults.


----------



## Creator (Apr 13, 2007)

1) Hades
2) Captain Hook


----------



## Gray Wolf (Apr 14, 2007)

Judge Claude Frollo was a great villain, he was a mature and deep character. Frollo was voiced by Tony Jay which automatically makes him awesome.


----------



## Twizted (Apr 14, 2007)

Hades hands down. James Woods is just the man.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Apr 14, 2007)

That french chef that tried to kill sebastian in the little mermaid.  As soon as he went hee hee he ho ho ho in his little song, my heart was stolen.


----------



## uchiha_shinobi93 (Apr 14, 2007)

I'd have to say Captain Hook and Zurg.


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Apr 15, 2007)

Zurg.... Toy Story 2 right?


----------



## NiijuuseiAkemi (Apr 23, 2007)

I love Jafar, Hades and Scar, great villians. Jafar was top notch evil and Hades amused me with his fast talking. I think I loved Scar because he reminded me of Jafar.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 23, 2007)

Hades was so much fun and so un-villainlike, but the true villain is Scar!


----------



## huxter (Apr 24, 2007)

hades!!! hell yeah! is my hair off??


----------



## Blaquejojo (May 2, 2007)

Yup. I liked Hades too. And I kinda liked Oogey Boogey, in a funny way.

The most evil though, would have to be Scar. HE KILLED HIS OWN BROTHER!!


----------



## Thanatos (May 2, 2007)

Definitely Jafar for me. Their was something about him that made him seem more "real". Possibly his humanity, but I'm unsure.


----------

